# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Snurken - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Wat is snurken?* 

Snurkgeluiden ontstaan door een vernauwing in de luchtweg tussen de neus en de stembanden. Meestal gaat het om een vernauwing van de huig (de overgang van de neus- naar de keelholte) of het gedeelte van de keelholte achter de tong ten gevolge van de spierverslapping tijdens de slaap. 
Tevens kan, vooral wanneer men op de rug ligt, de tong naar achter zakken, waardoor de ruimte nog verkleind wordt. Door deze vernauwing ontstaat bij het inademen een onderdruk in de keel waardoor het zachte gehemelte met de huig, de tong en de wanden van de keelholte naar elkaar worden gezogen en gaan trillen. Je kan het vergelijken met het leeglopen van een ballon waarbij de lucht door de smalle opening wordt geperst die daardoor gaat trillen en een snerpend geluid maakt.

Wanneer het snurken gepaard gaat met het (kortstondig) stilvallen van de ademhaling, spreekt men van een slaapapneusyndroom. Dit stilvallen kan zeer frequent voorvallen zodat de slaap ernstig verstoord wordt. Hierdoor ontstaat een ondiepe slaap waardoor de snurker zelf last kan krijgen van hoofdpijn, vermoeidheid en concentratiestoornissen. Ook kunnen allerlei gezondheidsproblemen (hartklachten) ontstaan.


*Wie snurkt?* 

Snurken komt voor op alle leeftijden maar neemt toe met de leeftijd door een verdikking van het slijmvlies in de keelholte door een toename van vetweefsel en door een verslapping van slijmvlies en huid. Naar schatting snurkt ongeveer één op tien kinderen. Op volwassen leeftijd snurken ongeveer één op vijf mannen en één op tien vrouwen. Snurken komt dus tweemaal meer voor bij mannen dan bij vrouwen. 


*Risicofactoren* 
Er bestaan een aantal factoren die het snurken kunnen bevorderen. Het gaat om elementen die de luchtweg tussen de neusingang en de stembanden nauwer maken.
• In sommige families komt snurken veel en op jongere leeftijd voor. Waarschijnlijk ligt dit aan een erfelijk bepaalde nauwe keelholte.
• Overgewicht (Body Mass Index, dit is het gewicht gedeeld door het kwadraat van de lengte in meter, boven 25). Hierdoor kan een vetopstapeling ontstaan rond de keel waardoor deze te smal wordt en de weefsels aangezogen worden. 
• Een te slap, te lang of te dik verhemelte en/of een te lange huig 
• Te grote amandelen (vooral bij kinderen), te grote tong, naar achter geschoven onderkaak, een korte en dikke nek...
• Spierverslapping ten gevolge van slaap- en kalmeermiddelen, andere slaapverwekkende geneesmiddelen, alcohol, oververmoeidheid... 
• Slapen op de rug: hierdoor zakken het zachte gehemelte, de huig en de tong naar achteren. 
• Voortdurende irritatie van de keel door roken of brandend maagzuur kan de wand van de keelholte verdikken en de doorgang nauwer maken. 
• Ademen door de mond
• Een te nauwe neusholte of neusverstopping door zwelling van het neusslijmvlies (bij verkoudheid en allergie), door poliepen (dit zijn met vocht gevulde uitstulpingen van het neusslijmvlies) of door scheefstand van het neustussenschot, waardoor een te lage luchtdruk ontstaat in de keelholte bij het inademen. 


*Wat kan je zelf doen?* 

Met bepaalde maatregelen kan je het snurken verminderen.
• Vermijd alcoholgebruik vanaf twee uur voor het slapen. 
• Gebruik geen zware maaltijd vlak voor het slapen. 
• Stop met roken. 
• Streef naar een goed lichaamsgewicht door gezond te eten en voldoende te bewegen. 
• Zorg voor een regelmatig leefpatroon, waarbij eventuele slaap-middelen en kalmerende middelen niet meer nodig zijn. 
• Middeltjes zoals kinbanden om de mond gesloten te houden, pleisters om de neus open te houden, elektrische apparaatjes die een stroomstootje geven als het snurken begint (zoals 'Snurkstop')of mondbeugels, een tennisbal in de rug van de pyjamajas naaien om te voorkomen dat de snurker op de rug gaat liggen... hebben meestal weinig effect, maar hebben wel soms tot gevolg dat de snurker slecht slaapt en overdag moe is. 


*Behandeling* 

De behandeling van snurken is uiteraard afhankelijk van de preciese oorzaak. 
Naast de hygiënische maatregelen (zoals geen alcohol voor het slapengaan, afslanken, geen slaap- of kalmeermiddelen, niet slapen op de rug...) kan bij ernstige klachten de oorzaak worden weggenomen, al dan niet door een operatie. 
Ligt de oorzaak in de neus (bv. een scheef neustussenschot, poliepen...) dan kan dit meestal operatief opgelost worden. Bij kinderen (en soms ook bij volwassenen) kan het snurken worden opgelost door keel- en/of neusamandelen te verwijderen. 
Meestal moet de oorzaak echter gezocht worden in een te nauwe overgang van de neus- naar de keelholte. In dat geval bestaan een aantal heelkundige technieken. 

• Uvulo-palato-pharyngo-plastiek (UPPP). Hierbij worden het huigje (uvula), het zachte gehemelte (palatum molle) en het eerste deel van de keel (pharynx) van vorm veranderd (plastiek). Bij UPPP worden de huig en, indien nog aanwezig, de keelamandelen verwijderd. Verder wordt het zachte gehemelte 'gereefd'; min of meer zoals dat ook bij een zeil van een schip gebeurt, waardoor het volume van het gehemelte afneemt door er een reepje tussenuit te halen. Deze ingreep gebeurt polyklinisch. Hij kan ook met een laser worden uitgevoerd ('laser-assisted-uvulo-plastiek' of LAUP). Bij 9 op 10 mensen verdwijnt hierdoor het snurken. Het kan na verloop van tijd wel terug optreden. Voornaamste nadeel van deze ingreep is de erge pijn bij het slikken tijdens de eerste weken.

• Gecontroleerde littekenvorming (somnoplastiek). Hierbij wordt de huig en het zachte gehemelte stijver gemaakt met behulp van naalden die via elektrodes worden verhit. Deze ingreep is minder pijnlijk dan UPPP, maar de resultaten zijn minder goed. 
Wanneer het snurken ontstaat aan de achterzijde van de tong of het strottenklepje, dan kan via gelijkaardige technieken een stukje van de tong worden verwijderd of kan door gecontroleerde littekenvorming de achterkant van de tong stijver worden gemaakt.

• Er bestaat tegenwoordig ook een soort prothese (Mandibulair repositie apparaat of MRA) die over de tanden wordt geschoven en die de onderkaak naar voren houdt tijdens het slapen. Omdat de tong vastzit aan de onderkaak, blijft de tong beter op zijn plaats en zakt minder gemakkelijk in de keel. Er bestaan verschillende modellen van deze MEA die bij zeven op tien mensen zou werken. Nadeel is dat ze elke nacht moet worden gedragen, dat ze pijn kan veroorzaken en dat ze niet kan worden gebruikt bij mensen met een kunstgebit.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Snurken, een ernstig probleem met verschillende oplossingen*

Snurken is een ernstig probleem dat niet alleen de slaap van de snurker, maar ook die van de partner verstoort. Bovendien kan snurken gepaard gaan met het slaapapneusyndroom. Gelukkig bestaan er oplossingen! "Eerst moet een onderzoek van de slaap, een polysomnografie, plaatsvinden", stipt dr. Philippe Rombaux aan. Hij is NKO-arts aan de Cliniques Universitaires Saint-Luc. "Bij afwezigheid van slaapapneu of in geval van licht slaapapneu, zullen verschillende chirurgische behandelingen voorgesteld worden om de gevolgen van het snurken te beperken."


*Radiofrequentie, een recente operatieve oplossing tegen het snurken*

Als vrij recente en in 80% van de gevallen doeltreffende behandeling, biedt radiofrequentie het voordeel veel minder pijnlijk te zijn dan de klassieke chirurgische ingrepen. "De door de ingreep veroorzaakte hinder duurt slechts enkele dagen en lijkt veel op wat men voelt wanneer men een keelontsteking heeft", vervolgt de specialist. Uitgevoerd onder plaatselijke of volledige verdoving, beperkt de ingreep zich inderdaad tot het inbrengen van een sonde voorzien van een dunne naald op verschillende plaatsen van het verhemelte. De sonde verspreidt energie op lage temperatuur, wat het weefsel doet samentrekken. Dit heeft dan weer een gevoelige en duurzame vermindering van het snurken tot gevolg. "Om een optimaal resultaat te bereiken, kunnen verschillende sessies noodzakelijk zijn. Indien nodig, kan deze behandeling ook uitgevoerd worden ter hoogte van de neus of de tongbasis."


*Het implantaat tegen het snurken: duur maar doeltreffend*

Het inbrengen van kleine implantaten in het verhemelte om het te verstevigen en om de trillingen ervan te verminderen, is een recente en even doeltreffende techniek. Ook in dit geval is de pijn na de ingreep vrij beperkt.

Er is wel een probleem: de kostprijs van de twee nieuwe behandelingen. Hoewel deze chirurgische ingrepen door het RIZIV worden terugbetaald, moet het gebruikte materiaal (de sonde en de implantaten) door de patiënt betaald worden. Dat is de prijs die u moet betalen voor een heerlijke, herstellende slaap en voor het geluk dat u degene die uw bed deelt, zult bezorgen!


*Ook voor het slaapapneusyndroom zijn er oplossingen*

In geval van slaapapneu, bestaat de meest gangbare behandeling uit het gebruik van een neusmasker (continue positieve druk). 
Het Universitair Ziekenhuis Antwerpen is een nieuwe chirurgische ingreep aan het evalueren, waarbij een implantaat in de tong en in de kaak wordt ingebracht. Deze methode zou een interessant alternatief kunnen worden voor het neusmasker. 
Alle grote universitaire ziekenhuizen in België (én Nederland) beschikken over een studiecentrum voor slaapstoornissen en/of over een snurkkliniek. Vraag inlichtingen!


*Te vermijden als u minder wilt snurken*

■Overgewicht
■Roken
■Onregelmatig slaapritme
■Te copieuze maaltijden
■Alcoholische dranken
■Geneesmiddelen die de natuurlijke slaap kunnen verstoren (slaapmiddelen, angstwerende middelen...)

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

